# iPod Direct Control



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

You're not losing sound.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have noticed lower sound quality from aux. As far as directly controlling it from the I pod while connected to usb, I don't think you can.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not possible to directly control the iPod from the device itself when connected to the USB port. I sell Chevys and none of our current models allow this.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have heard that you get better sound quality by using a cable like This instead of a normal aux cable.Something about it uses the line out of the ipod instead of the line in.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

The reason you generally get better audio when using the USB connection is because the music is processed through the head unit's DAC's (digital to analog converters) instead of the, often times, inferior portable music player DAC's. The audio quality is better for sure but is it noticeable, probably only to the most discerning of audiophiles.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> It's not possible to directly control the iPod from the device itself when connected to the USB port. I sell Chevys and none of our current models allow this.


Maybe you're doing it wrong...LOL:eusa_clap:

I had to


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Maybe you're doing it wrong...LOL:eusa_clap:
> 
> I had to


Haha, I get that alot! :grin:


----------



## magneto1138 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for all of the info. Being an audiophile I can definitely tell the difference between the two ways. I would love if there was ever a way to be able to have the direct control feature!


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Jailbreak your iPhone, then you can get something in Cydia that stops it from going into accessory mode - just got it today and it works perfectly.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

VGT said:


> Jailbreak your iPhone, then you can get something in Cydia that stops it from going into accessory mode - just got it today and it works perfectly.


Care to share what app?


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure - its called "NoAccessorySplash". Not an App, but a free modifier you can find in cydia. Works perfect.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I had tracked it down, I noticed whenever you go to access music though the screen comes back, wish there was a way to just listen to playlists.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Butcher98 said:


> I had tracked it down, I noticed whenever you go to access music though the screen comes back, wish there was a way to just listen to playlists.


Strange, doesn't happen to me.


----------

